# Internet not working - do I need a phone line extension ?



## Red (24 Feb 2010)

We have one phone socket in our house from which, the phone, sky+,monitored house alarm and wireless broad band all run - or should I say did.

Out sky box died so we got a new one.
Since then, we have not been able to get an internet connection on our laptop. The laptop is picking up the wireless conection fine but the internet is not working.

Rang service provider who said because Modem we were using was not theirs, he could not help and that maybe Sky and phone were interfering with signal.

1. Was wondering if we got a phone line extension and connected wireless modem to it upstairs would it solve my problem ?
2. Will this give me a "phone line extension" or what should I be looking at ?
[broken link removed]


----------



## hansov (24 Feb 2010)

First of all the most important question - is your monitored alarm still working?

The modem you have at the moment will send a wireless signal which your laptop will pick up. Only problem is that the modem is not connnecting to the internet. You probably need a filter on the line for your broadband. Do you still have the modem that your ISP sent you? I would try plugging that in first to see if can you connect; if not - call the ISP then and they have to talk you through it!


----------



## Red (24 Feb 2010)

Hi Hansov, our monitored alarm is working.
The modem we have is from Perlico, we are now with UTV but using the Perlixo supplied modem which is a ZyXEL, and which has worked fine until we got the new Sky box.
 The problem is UTV service team are not familiar with this modem and can't advise how to get the internet back working.


----------



## SparkRite (24 Feb 2010)

Red said:


> Hi Hansov, our monitored alarm is working.
> The modem we have is from Perlico, we are now with UTV but using the Perlixo supplied modem which is a ZyXEL, and which has worked fine until we got the new Sky box.
> The problem is UTV service team are not familiar with this modem and can't advise how to get the internet back working.



Why not start here?


----------

